# "How to" carry 2 cameras with out spend a lot of money



## surapon (Feb 5, 2014)

Dear friends.
Yes, I an the cheapo, when I buy any support photographic equipment, NO, NOT CAMERAS OR GREAT LENSES.
Yes, any things that have no Lens glass, or no electronic Parts/ Module.
Past 3 years, I need a double shoulder straps to carry 2 cameras, or just 1 camera---Not from the Neck, but load the weight to my shoulders, I find this Great and cheap " Made in China" Double strap, with great camera connection design = $ 29 US dollars , Now ( Three years ago = $ 12 US Dollars)---I say to my self--Why not, Not try this Cheapo, If it not good, just throw it away.
Yes, It work great for me past 3 years.
BUT, I add more belt for super security from the hole at camera connector to my cameras too( See Pix. BS5 and BS6).
Enjoy, and save 50-60 US Dollars for buy the high cost Double Shoulder Belts.
Have a great day.
Surapon.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/151312089174


----------



## surapon (Feb 5, 2014)

Yes, I an the cheapo, when I buy any support photographic equipment, NO, NOT CAMERAS OR GREAT LENSES.


----------



## surapon (Feb 5, 2014)

Yes, I an the cheapo, when I buy any support photographic equipment, NO, NOT CAMERAS OR GREAT LENSES.


----------



## surapon (Feb 5, 2014)

Yes, I an the cheapo, when I buy any support photographic equipment, NO, NOT CAMERAS OR GREAT LENSES.


----------



## gshocked (Feb 5, 2014)

surapon said:


> Dear friends.
> Yes, I an the cheapo, when I buy any support photographic equipment, NO, NOT CAMERAS OR GREAT LENSES.
> Yes, any things that have no Lens glass, or no electronic Parts/ Module.
> Past 3 years, I need a double shoulder straps to carry 2 cameras, or just 1 camera---Not from the Neck, but load the weight to my shoulders, I find this Great and cheap " Made in China" Double strap, with great camera connection design = $ 19 US dollars , Now ( Three years ago = $ 12 US Dollars)---I say to my self--Why not, Not try this Cheapo, If it not good, just throw it away.
> ...



Hi Mr. Surapon,

That's a great buy! I was a little confused at first, thinking you just attached two backrapid straps together with nylon straps...
That's certainly a cheap alternative compared the original blackrapid double, which has a RRP of $134.95 USD.

I'm saving up for a blackrapid yeti, which goes for $99.95 USD. It's not a necessary buy for me so I've just put spare change aside and I'm halfway there... Yes I know this is what children do ;D

Thanks for the post!


----------



## surapon (Feb 5, 2014)

gshocked said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Dear friends.
> ...




No, Dear gshocked
NO, " I was a little confused at first, thinking you just attached two backrapid straps together with nylon straps.. "---This double shoulder straps come with two tie straps at the back of the neck and one at the chest( PIX. BS11). Only the Extra belt that I add for security , At the Camera body Photos BS5 and BS 6, Yes, Before I buy this Great and Cheap, I go to the local camera store, and see and try Black rapid. = Same Canvas Belt, Same quality and same level of Craftsmanship as the Cheapo.
If you get this 19 US Dollars, You will be glad to sane some money for your New Lenses.
Good luck.
Surapon


----------



## zim (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi Surapon,
I was wondering what the quality of the connection was like in the areas I've circled?
If cheap=poor quality metal then that looks like a potential bad failure point?

Regards


----------



## ninjapeps (Feb 6, 2014)

zim said:


> Hi Surapon,
> I was wondering what the quality of the connection was like in the areas I've circled?
> If cheap=poor quality metal then that looks like a potential bad failure point?
> 
> Regards


I've been using the same straps for about three and a half years now. No issues with that area, though I added a couple of nylon ties there just to be safe. The connectors can't twist around anymore but at least it feels more secure.


----------



## Jamesy (Feb 6, 2014)

zim said:


> Hi Surapon,
> I was wondering what the quality of the connection was like in the areas I've circled?
> If cheap=poor quality metal then that looks like a potential bad failure point?
> 
> Regards



I had a genuine BR RS-4 strap break in this exact spot at the joint. Fortunately I did not drop my camera. I also have an eBay knockoff and that one has been fine build quality.


----------



## TexPhoto (Feb 6, 2014)

I have an identical double strap, and a single. No problems in 1 year on the double, 3 years on the single.
Pro tip, wear a black shirt, and you look a little less goofy. At least I feel less goofy... Hmmmm


----------



## surapon (Feb 7, 2014)

zim said:


> Hi Surapon,
> I was wondering what the quality of the connection was like in the areas I've circled?
> If cheap=poor quality metal then that looks like a potential bad failure point?
> 
> Regards



Dear Zim.
I am very lucky that do not have any problems about this awesome double belt at all, for 3 years of heavy use.
Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Feb 7, 2014)

ninjapeps said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Surapon,
> ...



Thanks, dear ninjapeps.
I will do as your recommend too----Add more Nylon Ties, Just for Security----THANKSSSSSS.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Feb 7, 2014)

Jamesy said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Surapon,
> ...



Thankssss, Dear friend Jamesy.
Yes, I am agree with you, This Great and Cheapo are made with great Quality.
Have a good night.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Feb 7, 2014)

TexPhoto said:


> I have an identical double strap, and a single. No problems in 1 year on the double, 3 years on the single.
> Pro tip, wear a black shirt, and you look a little less goofy. At least I feel less goofy... Hmmmm



Thanks, Dear Friend TexPhoto.
Yes, I use mine= 3+ years too, and have no problem at all.-----Ha, Ha, Ha----I live in North Carolina, and If I wear the Black shirt in summer season, I will be cooked in the Hot Sun at 95+ Degree " F "-----Yes, When we work/ Shoot at night, We always wear Black Shirt too.
Have a good night.
Surapon


----------



## ninjapeps (Feb 7, 2014)

surapon said:


> Thanks, dear ninjapeps.
> I will do as your recommend too----Add more Nylon Ties, Just for Security----THANKSSSSSS.
> Surapon


No prob. I used to see people post about that before so I figured why not? It may seem a little paranoid but nylon ties are cheap and it doesn't affect performance.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Feb 7, 2014)

I just use the oem neck straps and have one camera dangling from a shoulder while the other is in use - or I carry one camera in my Lowepro Mini Trekker AW and alternate as needed, or I ask my girlfriend to be my assistant and hold one of the camera's for me ;D


----------



## surapon (Feb 7, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> I just use the oem neck straps and have one camera dangling from a shoulder while the other is in use - or I carry one camera in my Lowepro Mini Trekker AW and alternate as needed, or I ask my girlfriend to be my assistant and hold one of the camera's for me ;D



Wow, You are Super smart Photographer, Dear Friend mrsfotografie.
No ways for Me, " or I ask my girlfriend to be my assistant and hold one of the camera's for me "---If I do that, I will be Dead man, Because my wife will kill me------Ha, Ha, Ha, Or the worst, As Typical Thai Wifes do, She will Dismember my Important Organ from my body during I fell to sleep in the bed. That Why I must be " One man Army" to survive the War/ The Job that I love.
Just Kidding, But the Truth.
Have a great weekend.
Surapon


----------



## vlim (Feb 7, 2014)

http://www.cottoncarrier.com/ is not bad too 8)


----------



## mrsfotografie (Feb 7, 2014)

surapon said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > I just use the oem neck straps and have one camera dangling from a shoulder while the other is in use - or I carry one camera in my Lowepro Mini Trekker AW and alternate as needed, or I ask my girlfriend to be my assistant and hold one of the camera's for me ;D
> ...



Dear friend Surapon, you are absolutely fabulous!!!


----------



## Sella174 (Feb 7, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> I just use the oem neck straps and have one camera dangling from a shoulder while the other is in use ...



Yip, me too.

Here's a tip ... determine comfy length for the strap, then remove all the loop attachment thingies, and stitch the strap in place at the correct length.


----------



## surapon (Feb 7, 2014)

vlim said:


> http://www.cottoncarrier.com/ is not bad too 8)



Wow, Dear Friend, vlim.
Thanks for let us know this Link, Great Products for all Photographers. Yes, I will go to see and try at our local Camera shop soon.
Thanks again.
Surapon.


----------

